# Short IQ Test



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

short IQ Test !!

http://www.hotlanta.com/IQTest.htm

lol its not as easy as it looks i found out ..... and here i was thinking i got it
all right !!! << enrolls back in school :huh: >>

Congratulations!
Your Hotlanta IQ Test score was 52%! 
50% to 59% You're perfect for flipping burgers.

i kinda like hamburgers lmao 8-[


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

60% Maybe this should be the new civil service test.:letitall:

*You could have done better, but not bad*


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Your Hotlanta IQ Test score was 68%! 
60% to 69% You could have done better, but not bad! 

Just like the CS tests LOL
I though I did BETTER


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

If that were the new cs test, I would not be taking it again! lol


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh man i have the lowest score!!8-O lol

this is not good <<< does more :rd: lol >>>


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Cinderella said:


> Oh man i have the lowest score!!8-O lol
> 
> this is not good <<< does more :rd: lol >>>


i bet mine was lower!!! i qualify for dumb [email protected]@


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol too funny!!

i nearly finished reading war a peace already ...:wink: 

were is ur score ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Cinderella said:


> lol too funny!!
> 
> i nearly finished reading war a peace already ...:wink:
> 
> were is ur score ?


I got in the 40% LOW I might add, Gosh I am not even qualified to flip a freaking burger. Are ya all feeling nervous if I get hired by a town?? lol That was trickier than a real IQ test.lol


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

<< evacuates the town >>

nervous:-k ?? whose nervous LOL


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I really need to get out more.... I don't even know why knew half that stuff


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

60% You could have done better, but not bad!


I would like to reiterate, I RULE!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

im taking the test again .. when im awake lol :$


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

76% I'm going to take it over as well!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

nooooooooooooo dont do it lol


give me a chance :wink:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

26 :321:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol Stm .....


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

did it the second time. up 8 points to 84!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

You are making us (specifically, me.) look bad. I found a link that you may find useful, so you stop making us look stupid... :t:

http://www.mensa.org/


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I took it again and got a 64%:cussing:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL omg a Mensa site8O 

i got no chance in hell in there lmao


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

whoaa 64% !!


..

i feel like a dumb ass now lol


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You have half an hour to answer 30 questions. Because of the speed of internet traffic and server response time, the actual time taken is not factored into the scoring. If you have metered access to the Internet, if this page is fully loaded into your web browser, you may disconnect from the Internet. Please reconnect to the Internet before pressing the "Submit Answers" button. Please time yourself and be honest.

http://www.mensa.org/workout2.php?


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm gonna keep drinking until it makes sense.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL Web thats what i was doing ......

 and it still made no sense lmao


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Did it over for the last time. 94% - have no clue as to the 3 I got wrong. :rd:


----------

